# Flywheel Removal



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Does anyone know a method for removing the flywheels from HO loco motors? Or indeed can they be removed at all?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll likely need a wheel puller. Don't support the flywheel and hammer on the shaft, I saw that attempted and the armature died in the motor. It has to be pressed off.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If its pressed on then maybe a combination of pulley puller tension and then a little heat and tapping may get it off. this sounds like what ever you do, bending the shaft may be really easy to accomplish.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tapping is not recommended, the armature can slide on the shaft pretty easily and render the motor inert. I saw it happen. I could never find the guy another motor to match, so he still has a doorstop.

I'm just glad I wasn't the guy doing the tapping.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If it doesn't fit, force it. If it doesn't force, use a bigger hammer. If it breaks, you needed to replace the whole assembly anyway.

CT Valley's solution to all mechanical problems.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I have seen some armture puller on e bay for slot cars also there is more to look.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You apply tension with with a small pulley puller, then tap the fly wheel lightly to help break the surface tension. That should not put any stress on the armature since your not tapping on the shaft. Same thing happens when removing a car brake disk rotor. Apply tension using a pulley puller and then lightly tap the disk and poof the disk and pulley puller end up on the ground!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the constructive  comments. Obviously a puller is the way to go. Finding one with a small enough point is the problem.


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

When I have had to remove the flywheels on Athearn motors, I heat the flywheel up with a soldering iron (the flywheels are brass, and expand much faster than the steel driveshaft). Since it is now too hot to touch, I wrap it in cloth (to prevent scratches and gouges) and grab it with a channel-lock pliers and twist it back and forth, pulling a bit every time. The challenge is getting the second flywheel off, since you have very little to grab on to. For athearn motors, once one flywheel is off, you can take apart half the motor and grab the armature with a cloth so you don't cut your hands up or damage the field coils, and heat the other flywheel and grab it.
I know this certainly isn't ideal, but it has worked well for when I need to discombobulate things. Also, do not ever grab the motor shaft with a pliers because you will chew them up. Lastly, if the flywheels are metal-on-metal, you might need to locktite them back on (I don't know why exactly. The club has two engines with flywheels that do not fit on the motor shafts). Be sure to use the weakest stuff, since you don't want it to be too difficult to remove, and a soldering iron will just cause the locktite to melt and pop free.
A puller would definitely be better, but we don't have stuff like that at our club.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Thanks guys for all the constructive  comments. Obviously a puller is the way to go. Finding one with a small enough point is the problem.


Come on! You KNOW you liked my response!

Only for you, my friend!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just pulling your plonker!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ouch!!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Wheel pullers*



Cycleops said:


> Thanks guys for all the constructive  comments. Obviously a puller is the way to go. Finding one with a small enough point is the problem.


 Cycleops;
Northwest Short Line, Maxon tools, and Micromark tools, all offer HO wheel pullers. You have
it easy in HO. Try finding one that works on N scale!  I did, there aren't any. Had to severely modify an HO one.

Traction Fan


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Cycleops, be sure and tell us how successful you are!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm just hoping I don't need to do it. I have to remotor an old Atlas loco.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Flywheels*

Cyclopps;

If you can't remove the flywheels without damage, Nortwest short line also sells turned brass flywheels. Micromark, (and probably NWSL also) sell an HO size motor with two flywheels already on it.
You might want to check NWSL.com, and micromark.com.

Traction Fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for that TF.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*More info on motor*



Cycleops said:


> I'm just hoping I don't need to do it. I have to remotor an old Atlas loco.


 Cycleops;

Just looked up the motor in my Micromark catalog. It's their item # 84831. Described as a
5-pole flat can motor, with twin brass flywheels, two universal shaft/couplings, and a motor mount that lets you mount the motor vertical or horizontal. Price $29.95 US.
Surprisingly cheap for Micromark. They generally charge high prices for everything! 

Good Luck with your project!
Traction Fan

PS. Micromark also sells a wheel puller suitable for HO. Their item # 84746. Price $16.50 US.


----------

